# Remington Genesis



## Shotgun Kennel (Feb 9, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone has one of these and their opinion. They look like a decent gun for the money.


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

Shotgun Kennel said:


> Just wondering if anyone has one of these and their opinion. They look like a decent gun for the money.


Don't have one, but I did see them on sale at Cabelas for $189 and that's a hell of a price for that gun.


----------



## oncorhynchus (Oct 1, 2001)

I have one in stainless/synthetic...Im very happy with it. I dont have a scope on it yet so i havn't been able to really see how it groups...But what im happy with is the ease of cleaning. Comparing it to my T/C firehawk, its a huge step up... For me, i dont really see much over 100 yard shots, so im sure it will do what i want...and you cant beat the price. It's a Remington, so your gonna get a quality firearm.


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

I was looking at one also. Some mojo at that shop on 24 just north of Lapeer told me they were made by CVA; I do not think so. He also was pushing CVA and I told him what I read here on some of the threads and he said none of it was true. All this unclear info has left my muzzleloader-less for now. Leaning towards T/C Triumph though.


----------



## catfish JR (Jun 10, 2002)

thhey are made by traditions


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

Where did you get that info? All the professional lit. I have read says they make them with their own barrels.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Remington doesn't make the gun. It's a renamed Traditions. Little fancier stock options but that it's. It's a nice looking gun and feels nice in the hands. A nice gun for a Traditions.
The discontinued Winchester X-150 and Apex were renamed CVA's. Maybe the guy at the gun shop confused the two.


----------



## oncorhynchus (Oct 1, 2001)

Swamp Monster said:


> Remington doesn't make the gun. It's a renamed Traditions.


Wow! didn't know that...Still seems like a nice gun:16suspect


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

My brother has one and he is pretty happy with it. He has only had two problems with it......one being a primer problem, a misfire on a buck in Ohio but I think it was the primer and not the pin. The other is that his ramrod frequently gets hung up in the stock, it cost him a follow up shot on a doe the second day of the season. I think it may be that his screw that holds the barrel onto the stock was over tightened and touching the ram rod????? Other than that, he loves it.


----------



## oncorhynchus (Oct 1, 2001)

soggybtmboys said:


> I think it may be that his screw that holds the barrel onto the stock was over tightened and touching the ram rod?????


Yep, thats exactly the problem...found that out with mine. 

The one complaint that i had, but forgot, is in fact the ramrod. That its about 2" too short!!While at the range, while trying to jag after a couple shots, by the time the patch reaches the end of the bore, your almost flush with the muzzle...:rant: So i went and bought another ramrod that is quite a bit longer, and i leave a T-handle and jag on it, just for that purpose. The ramrod that came with the gun is fine just for loading...


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

oncorhynchus said:


> Yep, thats exactly the problem...found that out with mine.
> 
> The one complaint that i had, but forgot, is in fact the ramrod. That its about 2" too short!!While at the range, while trying to jag after a couple shots, by the time the patch reaches the end of the bore, your almost flush with the muzzle...:rant: So i went and bought another ramrod that is quite a bit longer, and i leave a T-handle and jag on it, just for that purpose. The ramrod that came with the gun is fine just for loading...


You'll come to aprpeciate having a second rod for the range anyway! A good heavy duty range rod makes life easier and is nice to clean with as well.


----------



## mhodnettjr (Jan 30, 2005)

I almost bought one, But I couldnt get over the fact the the breech fails to seal completely. you can close the breech and look at the guns profile and see daylight in the "sealing" mechanism. the one I seen had a great snow camo job on it...sweet looking.

Mike


----------

